# Artemis



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

Meet Artemis. She is 10 weeks old. The EARS! 🐰


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's a cutey! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Whoa better watch out for high winds  ! Artemis is CUTE


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

We call those Jackrabbit Ears. They usually look glorious once the pup grows into them, but funny as anything on the baby.
Beautiful pupper you have there. Such intense eyes.


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

11.5 weeks!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

What a beauty. And already beginning to grow into her ears!!


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

A beautiful name for a beautiful pup.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Those eyes! It's like a glamour shot. You can tell she knows she's gorgeous!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

Exactly 12 weeks. They grow too fast. 😭


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Artemis GSD said:


> Exactly 12 weeks. They grow too fast. 😭
> 
> View attachment 574534


Look at that tail!! It's got the same markings as our pup.


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

3 months old today!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Beautiful sable pup. Nice ears, arresting eyes.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

They grow up WAY too fast, but she's almost as big as her own ears now!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Love her dark face


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

She's a killer looking dog!!! Wow, very pretty!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

14 weeks today. I’ve been told she looks like a bat?
🤔🦇


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

She does a little bit. A fruit bat LOL

Still adorable though. Look at her getting so big so fast!!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

15 weeks today! She is doing so good, very proud of the dog she is becoming. Made a large effort to socialize her with a lot.


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

She's mesmerizing and her name fits, congratulations! MY Abby turned 15 weeks Saturday!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

16 weeks old today! (Pictured with her cousin Maximus)


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

17 weeks old! (Sorry for the lazy picture)


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He’s certainly looking good


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

6 months old today!! My baby is growing up. 😭


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

Best friends before and after (my brother's red and black GSD, Maximus).


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good looking pair!


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Artemis GSD said:


> 6 months old today!! My baby is growing up. 😭
> 
> View attachment 578280


What a stately looking fellow, quite the handsome one, he is . 

May I have your Nintendo NES if you're not using it??


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

7 months old!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

She's growing up so fast!! And still absolutelybeautiful


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I love seeing the progression as she grows - beautiful pup!


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

9 months old today! She’s currently 70 lbs.


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

Almost 10 months old. She is absolutely loving the trail walks for her first winter. Fortunate to have a pretty isolated, well maintained trail near my house. Most days we walk 5km or so on it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Still a stunning dog!


----------



## rsnumber2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis GSD (May 20, 2021)

On March 8, my Artemis turned 1 years old!

We go hiking almost daily and recently she has been loving the beach. Swims like crazy.


----------

